# Help finding a song that I've forgotten the title of.



## Potty (Jun 24, 2014)

For months now I've been trying to remember the name of a song that was about a few years back. I'm stumped so I turn to you guys for help!

All I know about the song is that it has "Skylark/ing" in the lyrics. It was sort of 'dance' music.

In the music video there was a great big DJ setup, the colour scheme was mostly black... the vid showed the DJ playing tunes and some woman turned up to sing her part and dance about a bit. Later there was some guy turn up in 1960's attire to do some funky dancing. While the guy might be wearing 1960's gear, the video/song was current within the last 7 or 8 years.

That's all the info I can remember.

And ideas?


----------



## PiP (Jun 24, 2014)

Any good?
http://lyrics.wikia.com/LyricFind:Barrington_Levy:Skylarking


----------



## Potty (Jun 24, 2014)

Too old.


----------



## Whosthatboy305 (Sep 19, 2014)

Groove is in the heart?


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 19, 2014)

Whosthatboy305 said:


> Groove is in the heart?



That's a good call, that Deee-lite video featuring Bootsy Collins sounds like what Potty is looking for.

[video=youtube;gzoEK545j64]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gzoEK545j64[/video]


----------

